# Gaggia Classic 'spitting' through spout of portafilter while producing espresso :(



## Vents Lacars (Sep 27, 2012)

Dear Forum Members,

my beloved Gaggia Classic has developed unfortunate habit lately - after few seconds from starting the machine in espresso production mode in addition to coffee the droplets of coffee start flying from spout of portafilter.

I have followed all possible maintenance / troubleshooting steps I could imagine, namely:

- descaled the machine;

- disassembled the boiler, etc,

- replaced faulty 107 deg C thermostat,

- cleaned filter screen, all the holes are open;

- cleaned the basket (2 cup is what I use)

it seems as if there is too much pressure in the system, if that's possible,

as if I flip the on switch to produce a coffee, for about 5 sec or so it's operating just fine, after that 'spitting' starts.

if i turn it off and on again, the 'spitting' starts in 1-2 seconds now.

If I run the machine without portafilter I don't seem to see any steam coming through the group filter, the flow of hot water is lice and steady.

Shall I try replacing 2 cup basket as a last resort?

Seeking your kind advice,

Vents

Riga/Latvia


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Couple of q's to get everyone started....

How olds the machine?

Are you using the pressurised baskets or standard (look at the bottom of the basket 1 hole = pressurised, multiple = standard)?

If pressurised, is the little black crema device still in place and not blocked.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually rereading this you've tried lots already and sound fairly hands on /experienced.

My q's are more suited to a new Classic Owner so feel free to ignore.


----------



## Vents Lacars (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Pendragoncs, thanks for quick reply!

machine is in use for about 2 years now, up till the discussed issue surfaced - it was operating really great!

(will check more precisely @home)

I will check the basket tonight, but I believe it's w/single hole - pressurized,

I don't think I have the small black plastic thing installed in portafilter :/

(I should, right? :/)

the funny thing is everything really worked fine so far and I am sure nobody apart from me touched the whole thing..


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Pendragoncs has it spot on. Its the pressurised basket.

The black plastic thing sort of plugs the spout of the portafilter and allows the coffee to pool in the PF under the basket and pour out nice and slowly. Without it the liquid will fire out of the single hole in the basket under pressure which is what you are seeing. My guess is you had the plug there before but were unaware of it and maybe lost it while cleaning or similar. You'd be better getting a normal basket, but if you prefer to continue to use the pressurised basket I think gaggiamanualservice posted a short while ago that he had some spare black plastic things (technical name







).


----------



## Vents Lacars (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Tribs,

apparently your verdict is 100% correct.

I found a suitable piece of food grade plastic (PE) in garage as a test / temp solution,

to brake the vertical flow and still let it out to spout,

works like a charm







)

Now there the black plastic thing disappeared - that's entirely different question though... :/

probably I will never know.

Should buy a standard basket now...

There is no Gaggia service / shop locally sadly, so I should source it online.

along w/ 107deg C thermostat probably as I adapted 103deg one w/o screw t mount it,

what I bought from one of local coffee machine repair shop.... :/

(that was cheap though, less than 5 GBP







)

Any favourite online sellers of Gaggia parts you could suggest?

Anyways, thanks really guys for prompt and competent advice!

Cheers from Latvia,

Vents


----------



## simmo3801 (Sep 27, 2012)

Having just set up my new classic last night my 2nd trial espresso was spat all over the kitchen from the portafilter. I was initially confused but then noticed the black plastic piece was no longer in place. Luckily I found it in the bin where I had emptied the pf when the basket fell out and obviously the small piece too!

If I use the standard non pressurised baskets can I do without the plastic thing?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

simmo3801 said:


> Having just set up my new classic last night my 2nd trial espresso was spat all over the kitchen from the portafilter. I was initially confused but then noticed the black plastic piece was no longer in place. Luckily I found it in the bin where I had emptied the pf when the basket fell out and obviously the small piece too!
> 
> If I use the standard non pressurised baskets can I do without the plastic thing?


Yes, with a standard non-presurised basket the black plastic widget is not needed


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you need the crema insert i can sort you out

mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

But it was only in 1998 that the company fully took over the company after Frank Angelo died in 1997.Let's start with eyeshadow position. cheap mac makeup Women now a days want men to look better with the help of make up products!Secret Make Up Trick to Glowing Skin All WinterEleven Easy Ways to Trim Your Makeup Budget Wholesale MAC Makeup Your skin will love you for it!Harmful Chemicals You Can Avoid By Choosing Paraben Free CosmeticsSome ardent Flash users would suggest that x-sheets are more or less redundant these days, but it all depends on your workflow. MAC cosmetics Thanks to modern cosmetics and developments however, foundation no longer is heavy and outdated.One of the best known and oldest cosmetic providers is L'Oreal.


----------

